# Is it worthwhile?



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have always wondered about keeping a few bees around. I do not know the first thing about it though. I am always looking for supplemental income for my farm. 

So please I mean not to be lazy at all, I am willing to put the work in, but I have no idea timewise how much work it takes per hive per year.

So with that in mind, is it worth my time and effort, is it something that takes up a whole summer, day in day out, or is it an hour or two a day, etc. Forgive my lack of knowledge, I am simply quite curious. I believe I have many excellent places to put hives.

Thanks for the help! I do know that many guys within an hour or two produce honey, I just know no-one personally. But I know it can be done, "here".

Dale


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

The work to benefit ratio is quite satisfactory...I've been keeping one hive for the last three years, and I think I average perhaps 12 hours each year working with the hive. I did not try to pull honey off them the first year, as I got started late and they needed to simply survive. Two years ago I got nearly 65 lbs. of honey from them and last year perhaps 35. I'm getting two additional hives this winter and so I'll have three for this upcoming year. I don't imagine I will have to put forth more than 30-35 hours in and an "average case scenario...let's assume I get 140-150 lbs. of honey next year. If I wanted to sell it, local raw honey goes for around $7-$8 /lb. If I sold 120 lbs. @ $8/lb...that would give me close to $1000. Expenses for meds and sugar for feeding etc. might run me $75 - $100 for all three hives. That would still be a fairly handsome profit for 30 hours worth of work.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you very much, I was not expecting such a quick response! I have been googling all afternoon, and the more I look, the more I feel this may well be a fine sideline. Bees are fascinating. And I didn't realize our province has nearly a third of the hives in Canada, so obviously it is feasible. I just need to learn more. Thanks again,

Dale


----------



## KarmaK (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely do it!!! DH is the beek, but he might spend an hour or so a month in the summer, working them. We have had so much demand for our honey that we've added an extra hive or two every year.


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

Many of the costs in beekeeping are front loaded. By that I mean it takes alot more time and expense in the beginning to get equipment bought, built, and set up. Plus, if its something you are going to stick with you will need to spend more time checking on them and learning from them whats going on in the hive. I strongly suggest finding a local club and or mentor to help the first year, it'll help with the learning curve. I've invested a significant amount of time in the last year expanding my set up with new hives and putting together lots of new frames. I keep telling my wife that its an investement. Something tells me she's going to want a return on all that "investment" in the next year or two.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, I'd imagine it can be done there. Several centuries ago the Native Americans probably use to rob honey from tree cavities all around where you live. Well maybe that was between fighting other tribes.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Yep, I'd imagine it can be done there. Several centuries ago the Native Americans probably use to rob honey from tree cavities all around where you live. Well maybe that was between fighting other tribes.


:duel:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Yep, I'd imagine it can be done there. Several centuries ago the Native Americans probably use to rob honey from tree cavities all around where you live. Well maybe that was between fighting other tribes.


The bees came with the European settlers. By the time they got to Saskatchewan, I'd think that most of the Native Americans would have gotten over their differences. 

Martin


----------

